
Reverse engineering how publishers are defeating adblock - username223
http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/153861574674/defeating-adblock
======
makecheck
This is like TV and music piracy all over again, and yet again content
publishers have a _completely wrong impression_ and are doubling-down on it.
Accusing your audience is the stupidest imaginable idea.

Content publishers: it is the POOR QUALITY OF YOUR EXPERIENCE that is driving
people to take these steps (primarily). 9999 out of every 10000 visitors
aren’t trying to “steal” your stupid article. Rather, your visitors are just
sick and tired of the auto-playing pop-up videos that consume unreasonable
data, delayed and difficult-to-close windows, or any number of other utterly
_obnoxious_ advertising schemes that were somehow green-lighted for your
sites. A reasonable ad-blocker is not really for ads but to act as an
“obnoxious content blocker” and it is a _REQUIREMENT_ for sane web browsing in
2016.

Same thing with TV: maybe some people insist on free stuff but most of us are
just sick and tired of having to deal with your streaming services (0. every
network has a different app; 1. log in, password; 2. find that sometimes the
show you want is unavailable because of Error -306 or something ridiculous; 3.
inexplicably inconsistent streaming quality; 4. _STUPID_ introductory
sequences that cannot be skipped; 5. buggy; 6. clumsy menus, 7. perhaps
_still_ ads, despite paying for it, etc.), compared to the torrent experience
(1. play ultra-high-quality content; 2. no step 2).

If I can’t visit your site, your site ceases to matter to me and you slowly
lose mind share. The Internet is a big place; don’t be stupid enough to
alienate your audience.

------
LordWinstanley
There's a much simpler workaround: if a site won't let me view their content
unless I turn off my ad-blocker, I go and visit another site instead.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Agreed. I have since all but stopped visiting wired.com and theatlantic.com
which were two sites I visited very frequently.

